# Eastern Power



## david (Oct 14, 2004)

Came across a pic of her on the Clydeshipping site.
Photo showed her with hoppers fitted like a woodchip carrier. but also a long boom discharging something into barges alongside..definately not woodchips!
As thistype of vessel is fairley thin on the ground down under can anyone help with details, including her charterers and routes.
Many thanks, 
David D.. (*))


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

David,

All I have is this basic description below, but I'm sure someone will give you the update on what sounds like a Panamax converted to a Self-Discharger for coal.
Tonga

*Eastern Power*
69,809 DWT, Bulk Carrier, Built 1989 

Owners/Managers are Marbulk Shipping, Built at Hashihama Zosen, Vanuatu Flagged, LR Classed, Length Overall of 225.00 m., Length Between Perpendiculars of 215.00 m., Draught of 13.20 m., Beam of 32.20 m., 66.60 Tonnes per Centimetre Immersion, Gross Tonnage of 36,540, B. & W. Engine, Speed of 13.50 kts at 33.00 tonnes per day, Intermediate Fuel Oil, Horsepower of 12,120B at 88, Bunker Capacity of 2,608 tonnes. 


Owner/Manager Details 
Marbulk Shipping Inc., 27 Congress Street, Salem, MA 01970, United States, 

Specialised Details 
Grain Capacity of 81,841 cu.m., Side-rolling hatches, Hydraulically operated, 7 Holds, 7 Hatches, Strengthened for Heavy Cargo. 


Additional Information
IDENTIFICATION: Exnames are *Cereza, Milamores.* Panamax Bulker, Call Sign YJQW7, IMO Number 8819225. DIMENSIONS/TONNAGES: Moulded Depth of 18.30 m., Lightship air draft of 36.76 m., Tonnage of 35,255 Panama Canal Net, 30,848 Suez Canal Net, 23,026 International Net, 9,512 Light Displacement and 68,706 Dwt (long). ENGINE DETAILS: Engine Description 2 S.A. 6-cyl., Engine Model 6S60MC, 1 Propellor. CARGO HANDLING: Wing tanks bleed into hold (grain), Hatch Dimensions are 6 @ 16.76 x 14.33 m., 1 @ 14.02 x 12.80 m. SAFETY AND OTHER DETAILS: Last known special survey in September 2004, Ballast Capacity of 21,488 tonnes, Fresh Water Generator. 

Reported sold to Marbulk on 19 September 1997 for US$ 18.5m.


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks Tonga,that is amazing that you can come up with such an incredible lot of detail at such short notice!!!
What is your secret??
Talking about secrets, Marbulk Shipping Inc does not appear to have a website!!
Many thanks, David Duggan.


----------

